# Burstner 748 Reich E-box/how the electrics work



## dave-rsvr

just to confirm what i think happens really and make sure i am doing nothing wrong seeing as the maual is crap,my 06 748 has a Reich E-box which i am pressuminng is totally automatic and senses and changes the power as need be IE, changing from leisure battery mode to mains power to geny power without me doing anything or flicking any switches.
i am also going to by some elecsel batteries and it says on there website about charging at 10ampsto 14.4 volts.
will the burstner charge do this or do i need to buy one and connect now and then to maintain batteries and get full use from them.
thanks
Dave


----------



## 747

The Burstner charger should have an output of 16 amps to leisure batteries and 2 amp float charge to the van battery.

Voltage??? I am not sure if it goes to 14.4 volts or not.


----------



## dave-rsvr

thanks,am i correct with the rest that it all swaps automatically and that i do not have to switch anything anywhere any time


----------



## tramp

The charger will auto monitor the batery states, but make sure the lead/gel switch is set for the batterys fitted-usually on the back of the control charger.

it will have 2 positions gel or acid as each battery need diff charge rates., have fun.


----------



## steles

All you need to know here

http://www.rk-reich.com/

Steles


----------



## dave-rsvr

tramp said:


> The charger will auto monitor the batery states, but make sure the lead/gel switch is set for the batterys fitted-usually on the back of the control charger.
> 
> it will have 2 positions gel or acid as each battery need diff charge rates., have fun.


thats a great place i can even see round the back


----------

